# Samuele Longo



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Per me questo diventerà qualcuno.. potevano tenere lui al posto di prendere cassano secondo me






ieri gran gol con il levante


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzo molto interessante in effetti...


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ottima gestione della primavera, godrei nel vedere un Destro II.


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Vede la porta come pochi, è stato chiamato in U21 per caso?
Un altro della grande annata dei 92 comunque.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Marilson concordo con te, secondo me ha tutte le carte in regola per poter diventare un grande giocatore. Tra le altre cose l'Inter cercava un vice-Milito e a questo punto potevano tenersi Longo anche se c'è da dire che avrebbe giocato poco quest'anno.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Marilson concordo con te, secondo me ha tutte le carte in regola per poter diventare un grande giocatore. Tra le altre cose l'Inter cercava un vice-Milito e a questo punto potevano tenersi Longo anche se c'è da dire che avrebbe giocato poco quest'anno.




Giocare in una squadre come l'Espanyol è l'IDEALE per un approccio graduale al calcio professionistico


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giocare in una squadre come l'Espanyol è l'IDEALE per un approccio graduale al calcio professionistico



Non pensi però che in Italia soprattutto ora si debba puntare di più sui giovani? Si ha quasi paura di gettarli nella mischia...


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

A 20 anni se sei forte sei forte.. Ronaldo a 20 anni faceva sfracelli nel Barcellona, con le dovute proporzioni non vedo perchè questo non può stare nella rosa dell'Inter..


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> A 20 anni se sei forte sei forte.. Ronaldo a 20 anni faceva sfracelli nel Barcellona, con le dovute proporzioni non vedo perchè questo non può stare nella rosa dell'Inter..




Se sei FENOMENO emergi subito,se non lo sei è del tutto naturale che ci voglia qualche anno di assestamento


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

vedremo, cmq forte è forte.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> vedremo, cmq forte è forte.



Se sta dimostrando qualcosa ora e nei prox mesi (si spera) è proprio perché è in prestito in una squadra buona ma senza eccessiva pressioni nel secondo campionato di calcio professionistico


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Settembre 2012)

se è forte lo perderanno (o al limite pagheranno vagonate di milioni per riaverlo interamente) da cerebrolesi come sono soliti fare.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se è forte lo perderanno (o al limite pagheranno vagonate di milioni per riaverlo interamente) da cerebrolesi come sono soliti fare.



Aehm,è PRESTITO SECCO


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Settembre 2012)

aehm niente.
la comprorietà col genoa è data a 1,05.
non mi riferivo mica all'espanyol, anche perché all'estero non esiste la compartecipazione.


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giocare in una squadre come l'Espanyol è l'IDEALE per un approccio graduale al calcio professionistico



Infatti Osvaldo


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Fortissimo!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2012)

ahimè loro davanti continuano a produrre giovani molto interessanti. 
che poi li tengano o no è un altro discorso. 

da noi invece mi pare che non riusciamo ad andare più in là dei vari paloschi, zigoni, ganz e compagnia cantante. 
magari negli anni miglioreranno e riusciranno cmq a fare una carriera modesta, ma di gente già pronta per stare in prima squadra per ora vedo solo de sciglio.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> aehm niente.
> la comprorietà col genoa è data a 1,05.
> non mi riferivo mica all'espanyol, anche perché all'estero non esiste la compartecipazione.



http://www.inter.it/aas/news/reader?N=58465&L=it


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Settembre 2012)

Paloschi > Longo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Paloschi > Longo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> http://www.inter.it/aas/news/reader?N=58465&L=it



forse non ci capiamo.
il mio era un discorso in prospettiva, non parlavo di adesso. sono arcisicuro che da buone capre quali sono i tuoi dirigenti lo daranno in comproprietà o interamente a qualche medio-piccola, magari infilandolo in operazioni come quella di ranocchia.
coi giovani non ci sapete fare, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Grandissimo gol, grandissimo ragazzo


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Longo Insigne Elsha Balotelli Immobile per Rio 2014


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Longo Insigne Elsha Balotelli Immobile per Rio 2014



Florenzi, Verratti, Acerbi, De Sciglio, Perin, Destro, Crescenzi, Ogbonna (ne dimentico altri sicuro) quest'anno devo dire che i giovani italiani stanno trovando parecchio spazio nei rispettivi club ma tant'è dal 90 in su fino al 93-94 ci sono parecchi talenti che già giocano titolari nelle rispettive squadre, mica male se pensiamo a qualche anno fa.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi è un 88 mi pare


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Sì ma l'ho inserito nella categoria dei giovani emergenti, di fatto lo è, così come Ogbonna che è anche lui un 88.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forse non ci capiamo.
> il mio era un discorso in prospettiva, non parlavo di adesso. sono arcisicuro che da buone capre quali sono i tuoi dirigenti lo daranno in comproprietà o interamente a qualche medio-piccola, magari infilandolo in operazioni come quella di ranocchia.
> coi giovani non ci sapete fare, è un dato di fatto.




Vero,ma onestamente il Milan mi pare l'ultima società da cui prendere esempio in fatto di giovani

Ma a parte quello,i processi alle intenzioni diciamo,mi mancavano ecco!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vero,ma onestamente il Milan mi pare l'ultima società da cui prendere esempio in fatto di giovani
> 
> Ma a parte quello,i processi alle intenzioni diciamo,mi mancavano ecco!


frey, mutu, adriano, pirlo, santon, destro, balotelli.
ce ne fosse uno che abbia valorizzato, guarda. tutti ceduti, regalati o calcinculati perché incapaci nel gestirli.
Peraltro mi chiedo sempre di quale sia il senso di dover discutere con un interista su un forum del Milan. A parti invertite sarei stato bannato ancor prima di inviare il primo msg.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> frey, mutu, adriano, pirlo, santon, destro, balotelli.
> ce ne fosse uno che abbia valorizzato, guarda. tutti ceduti, regalati o calcinculati perché incapaci nel gestirli.
> Peraltro mi chiedo sempre di quale sia il senso di dover discutere con un interista su un forum del Milan. A parti invertite sarei stato bannato ancor prima di inviare il primo msg.



Perche noi siamo persone intelligenti, a differenza degli altri


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche noi siamo persone intelligenti, a differenza degli altri



ma intanto questi possono venire qui a trollare a sazietà mentre noi siamo letteralmente banditi dai loro forum.
trovo qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato in tutto ciò.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Ce ne sono anche da loro fidati, anche se sono imboscati, il che è anche peggio


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vede la porta come pochi, è stato chiamato in U21 per caso?



sì, lui e Ciro


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma intanto questi possono venire qui a trollare a sazietà mentre noi siamo letteralmente banditi dai loro forum.
> trovo qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato in tutto ciò.



Credo che lollo sia un utente rispettabile e che a differenza di altri interisti é possibile discuterci di calcio.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Certo che producuno un giovane di prospettive con un'ottima frequenza... dalla nostra primavera escono gli eroi dell'Avellino e del Chievo... babba bia


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Ehh ma che diciii vinzzee....ma hai visto quanti gol ha fatto zigoMI nel campionato orimavera? E poi se siamo fortunati comi diventa il nuovo ibra.

Dai che abbiamo fatto un buon lavoro con i gioCani


----------



## Marilson (4 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Credo che lollo sia un utente rispettabile e che a differenza di altri interisti é possibile discuterci di calcio.



per esperienza personale, sono di gran lunga di più gli interisti con cui si può parlare di calcio che gli juventini


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter qualche anno fa ha vinto il torneo di Viareggio con la coppia d'attacco Destro-Balotelli, adesso entrambi sono nazionali ma non giocano più lì. Non so che fine farà Longo, tutta l'estate è stato in ballo con possibili prestiti e comproprietà, vedremo se hanno imparato la lezione.


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista è un troll.

Detto questo, finchè la mentalità è quella dei vinz e degli iceman (senza offesa), andremo poco lontano con i giovani. Loro vogliono i Campioni, i Fenomeni. Io invece preferirei aspettare un giovane di belle speranze a 18-19 anni e vederlo fare schifo (è normale) mentre pian piano cresce. Milanista, italiano, del nostro vivaio. E gratis.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Con chi cresci? Con i Paloschi che in 30 partite ti fanno 4 gol? Cresci con i Baldan che non sa neanche marcare? cresci con i vari ganz comi che sono la solo per via del cognome che portano? Bah contento tu di arrivare ogni anno alla salvezza ..

Io non chiedo i ronaldo gli iniesta..ma se si parla di giovani allora che siano forti tipo jovetic balotelli destro ...poi posso anche aspettare quei 2/3 anni senza vincere niente.

La colpa non la do neanche a questi ragazzi ma a chi li scova...Pederzoli il grande esperto e fenomeno e' stato cacciato anche dal novara, gli altri sono stipendiati per riconoscienza natipo quei caLzoni di serginho e ba aubameyang family. 
Anziche' prendere gente che sa quello che deve fare tipo gli osservatori dell'udinese...no qua' mi rendo conto che non e' cosi' perche' siamo una famigghia.


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

Io sarei fiero di una squadra di milanisti, italiani, giovani, del vivaio, che lottano per salvarsi. 
Balotelli l'inter se l'era cresciuto in casa e l'ha venduto. Se noi partiamo con la tua mentalità del "eeeh comi è un cesso perchè non fa i numeri come jovetic" allora buona notte, tenetevi i vostri campioni che ormai non arriveranno mai più, tenetevi le vostre convinzioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

L'udinese sai perchè fa quel che fa ? La tifoseria è diversa. Essendo una provinciale là i talenti possono crescere con calma. Sanchez i primi 2 anni ha fatto schifo. Avessero preso Sanchez da noi, dopo le prime 6 partite pessime ti vedo gia a dire "eeeh ma abaumeyang senior è proprio bravo a scoprire i talenti"... Dai. E' la mentalità che va cambiata. Inoltre, si possono creare buoni giocatori anche dai ganz, dai comi, dagli zigoni. Non fenomeni, sicuramente. Ma un bel chissenefrega ?


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

bill,il tuo è un ragionamento giusto,ma da provinciale. e potresti anche aver ragione,perchè alla fine attualmente è quella la nostra dimensione..


----------



## Francy (6 Settembre 2012)

Comunque stiamo già demolendo El Shaarawy, ha 20 anni ragazzi, e che fosse un gran prospetto lo diceva soprattutto chi di calcio se ne intende... El Shaarawy non è Ganz, o Baldan, è di un altro livello, ma noi lo marchiamo già come scarso, è questa la mentalità sbagliata.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Io sarei fiero di una squadra di milanisti, italiani, giovani, del vivaio, che lottano per salvarsi.
> Balotelli l'inter se l'era cresciuto in casa e l'ha venduto. Se noi partiamo con la tua mentalità del "eeeh comi è un cesso perchè non fa i numeri come jovetic" allora buona notte, tenetevi i vostri campioni che ormai non arriveranno mai più, tenetevi le vostre convinzioni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Stai sicuro che i numeri che fa sanchez, comi o chi per lui non riesce a farli manco a pes.

ora credi che se un giorno lotteremo per la salveza non tifero' piu' milan?Sul fatto che i grandi nomi non arrivano piu' sono d' accordo in parte..anche essendo in crisi credo che se berlusconi volesse non avrebbe problemi ad offrire un 50 milioni per un top . Siamo l'unica squadra che ha venduto i suoi top mondo; come al solito vergognosi siasuma che dice che se le altre squadre avessero ricevute offerte avrebbero venduto anche loro (mi chiedo come mai la juve non abbia ceduto vidal di fronte all'offerta del psg), sia galliani che dice de jong e' l'acquisto piu' sensazionale di questa sessione estiva (italiana)..come se asamoah fosse uno sconosciuto.

Comunque nessuno chiede le stelle ...maneanche le stalle. 
Ormai i ragazzini di 15/17 anni costano qualche milione, cosa che il presidentissimo si e' sforzato di cacciarne 3/4 per de jong (grazie silvio); a 200.000 euro chi prendi? Tanto si e' caputo che in prima squadra difficilmente arriveranno successi, fosse per me avrei speso quei 7/8 milioni per la primavera. Sinceramente a parte carmona e de sciglio, li ritengo tutti brocchi e non li vorrei vedere mai in prima squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

secondo me fa la fine di destro,balotelli ecc, li fanno crescere e poi li vendono


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che i numeri che fa sanchez, comi o chi per lui non riesce a farli manco a pes.
> 
> ora credi che se un giorno lotteremo per la salveza non tifero' piu' milan?Sul fatto che i grandi nomi non arrivano piu' sono d' accordo in parte..anche essendo in crisi credo che se berlusconi volesse non avrebbe problemi ad offrire un 50 milioni per un top . Siamo l'unica squadra che ha venduto i suoi top mondo; come al solito vergognosi siasuma che dice che se le altre squadre avessero ricevute offerte avrebbero venduto anche loro (mi chiedo come mai la juve non abbia ceduto vidal di fronte all'offerta del psg), sia galliani che dice de jong e' l'acquisto piu' sensazionale di questa sessione estiva (italiana)..come se asamoah fosse uno sconosciuto.
> 
> ...



Ottimo, allora tienti i tuoi Campioni, tienti gli Ibrahimovic strapagati. Che io mi tengo i miei cessi della primavera "che non fanno i numeri di sanchez neanche a pes", e rimango FIERO di sperare in un futuro dove la prima squadra sarà composta da 11 undicesimi per giovani del vivaio rossonero. Magari tutti cessi, saremo anche in serie B, e CHISSENEFREGA, sarò più orgoglioso allora che di quando avevamo lo zingaro mercenario in squadra. Cento, mille di questi Comi e Zigoni.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Io sarei fiero di una squadra di milanisti, italiani, giovani, del vivaio, che lottano per salvarsi.
> Balotelli l'inter se l'era cresciuto in casa e l'ha venduto. Se noi partiamo con la tua mentalità del "eeeh comi è un cesso perchè non fa i numeri come jovetic" allora buona notte, tenetevi i vostri campioni che ormai non arriveranno mai più, tenetevi le vostre convinzioni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Dici bene, l'udinese puo farlo perche il suo blasone e da serie c europea


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Ottimo, allora tienti i tuoi Campioni, tienti gli Ibrahimovic strapagati. Che io mi tengo i miei cessi della primavera "che non fanno i numeri di sanchez neanche a pes", e rimango FIERO di sperare in un futuro dove la prima squadra sarà composta da 11 undicesimi per giovani del vivaio rossonero. Magari tutti cessi, saremo anche in serie B, e CHISSENEFREGA, sarò più orgoglioso allora che di quando avevamo lo zingaro mercenario in squadra. Cento, mille di questi Comi e Zigoni.



Mica è detto che tutti quelli che crescono nel vivaio siano milanisti eh


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Io sarei fiero di una squadra di milanisti, italiani, giovani, del vivaio, che lottano per salvarsi.
> Balotelli l'inter se l'era cresciuto in casa e l'ha venduto. Se noi partiamo con la tua mentalità del "eeeh comi è un cesso perchè non fa i numeri come jovetic" allora buona notte, tenetevi i vostri campioni che ormai non arriveranno mai più, tenetevi le vostre convinzioni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Per soldi.


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mica è detto che tutti quelli che crescono nel vivaio siano milanisti eh



Li plagi tu al milanismo. E, se non al milanismo, al dare l'anima per la maglia. Fin da quando sono nei pulcini. 

Pennyhill: ovvio. Ma io intendevo il processo mediante il quale fa soldi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La metto giu diversamente: l'Udinese sai perchè RIESCE A FARE quel che riesce a fare ?


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Li plagi tu al milanismo. E, se non al milanismo, al dare l'anima per la maglia. Fin da quando sono nei pulcini.
> 
> Pennyhill: ovvio. Ma io intendevo il processo mediante il quale fa soldi.
> 
> ...



Ti do una risposta del ----o :  perchè non puntano sul vivaio.


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

E' appunto una risposta del caiser, dai non farmi rispiegare tutto, capisco il buon iceman ma tu ci puoi arrivare  io parlo della pazienza con la quale aspettano i giocatori o i giovani talenti.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> E' appunto una risposta del caiser, dai non farmi rispiegare tutto, capisco il buon iceman ma tu ci puoi arrivare  io parlo della pazienza con la quale aspettano i giocatori o i giovani talenti.



Era una risposta volontariamente provocatoria  nel senso che se il tuo sogno è un Milan che punti sul settore giovanile, l’ultima realtà alla quale dovresti guardare, è proprio l’Udinese. I vari Muntari, Ighalo, Felipe, Pizarro, Zapata ecc…. magari una manciata di presenze nella primavera le avranno anche, ma trovare un talento lanciato dall’Udinese, che ha giocato con la loro squadra allievi, credo sia impossibile.  Vero che tu mi parli di pazienza nell’aspettare, ma lì c’è anche altro, quasi disinteresse ti direi, basta vedere quanta gente va al Friuli la domenica, il sabato, o quello che è.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese non ha per niente un grande settore giovanile ed i risultati lo dimostrano. Tutti quei talenti che esplodono sono ragazzi che arrivano già per la prima squadra o a massimo fanno la spola fin da subito fra giovanili e prima squadra. L'Udinese ha piuttosto grandi capacità di scountig relative alla sua dimensione.


----------



## Francy (7 Settembre 2012)

A parte le capacità di scouting che veramente sono reali (basti pensare a Lo Monaco, ex osservatore Udinese per l'Argentina, che al Catania ha portato grossi talenti) poi questi ogni anno fanno un'infornata di giocatori che smistano in varie squadre (Granada e, da quest'anno, Watford su tutte) e vedono chi matura per bene, infine lanciano i migliori.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Era una risposta volontariamente provocatoria  nel senso che se il tuo sogno è un Milan che punti sul settore giovanile, l’ultima realtà alla quale dovresti guardare, è proprio l’Udinese. I vari Muntari, Ighalo, Felipe, Pizarro, Zapata ecc…. magari una manciata di presenze nella primavera le avranno anche, ma trovare un talento lanciato dall’Udinese, che ha giocato con la loro squadra allievi, credo sia impossibile.  Vero che tu mi parli di pazienza nell’aspettare, ma lì c’è anche altro, quasi disinteresse ti direi, basta vedere quanta gente va al Friuli la domenica, il sabato, o quello che è.



Molta poca gente. Ma infatti io non parlo di giovani da lanciare, io parlavo della filosofia e mentalità che dovrebbe acquisire il tifoso medio milanista e invece non è cosi per niente. Ti posso fare anche altri esempi, oltre all'udinese, da cui ho preso spunto per inneggiare alla pazienza con cui si aspetta un giovane, visto che, ripeto, lo stesso sanchez appena arrivato qui non era il fenomeno che conosciamo ora. Per dirne uno. Ora non dico che i Comie gli Zigoni arrivino a quel livello, ma qui dentro li avran visti giocare si e no 1 volta e gia li giudicano. I giovani vanno fatti giocare e sbagliare, è l'unico modo per migliorare. Ma in italia la mentalità è che se non sei sud americano e fai dei numeri col pallone allora sei una *****, con buona pace dei talenti italiani. Lo stesso destro, prima di essere notato come si deve, è andato in prestito in 2-3 squadre e finalmente l'inter si è resa conto di aver fatto una ****** a non puntare su di lui. Immagino gli iceman interisti che dicevano, agli inizi, "eeeh ma destro è un cesso, non fa i numeri, vojo jovetic". E ora... lo rimpiangono. Ovvio, concludo, che in questo senso l'udinese non sia da prendere come modello. Ma infatti io parlavo d'altro. E che ad avere pazienza siano 100 tifosi o 10mila cambia poco, è il meccanismo mentale che deve modificarsi, in italia e nel tifoso medio italiano delle big (che ormai, juve a parte che ruba i soldi con gli agnelli agli italiani da sempre, sono tutte delle provinciali in europa o quasi)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> L'Udinese non ha per niente un grande settore giovanile ed i risultati lo dimostrano. Tutti quei talenti che esplodono sono ragazzi che arrivano già per la prima squadra o a massimo fanno la spola fin da subito fra giovanili e prima squadra. L'Udinese ha piuttosto grandi capacità di scountig relative alla sua dimensione.



Io parlavo della capacità di attesa e di pazienza del suo pubblico. Cercate di estrapolare i concetti, non è difficile dai. Ovvio che il loro scopo è fare soldi e non hanno per niente intenzione di puntare sul vivaio ma sullo scouting. Ma il punto è un altro: il punto è che bisogna trarre esempio da loro, sulla pazienza che hanno nell'aspettare i giovani provenienti dallo scouting ed esportarla al nostro tifoso medio milanista, in modo da potersi vedere un Comi che, in prima squadra, può permettersi di giocare 5 minuti e sbagliare un gol senza essere per questo definito cesso.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma la differenza tra Udinese e Milan è l'obiettivo stagionale. L'Udinese si può permettere una stagione anonima ma nella quale fa crescere un gruppo di ragazzi, il Milan non si può permettere una stagione anonima perchè altrimenti parte la contestazione. 

Ecco dove cambia il tipo di pazienza nei giovani fra queste due società.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Settembre 2012)

Sono dell'idea che è anche fisiologico perdere per strada i giocatori,non puoi tenerli tutti e indovinarne le qualità,ti devi interrogare se perdi quelli che si vede chiaramente che sono dei fenomeni

Mi mangio le mani per i fenomeni,purtroppo mi sa che mi toccherà rimpiangere _Balutellu_ (anche se la sua testa bacata può ancora sorprendere),Destro,a meno di eventi eccezionali,non penso diventerà un fenomeno,al limite un buonissimo giocatore;anche perché questo discorso sembra valere solo per l'Inter,nessuno ha mai sfrantumato i maroni al Milan per Toldo (che mi sembra abbia fatto una discreta carriera e fosse pure più forte di Rossi,Lehmann,Abbiati) o alla Lazio per Di Vaio


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

abita a 5 km da casa mia. e forse è anche mio parente. non lo so.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma la differenza tra Udinese e Milan è l'obiettivo stagionale. L'Udinese si può permettere una stagione anonima ma nella quale fa crescere un gruppo di ragazzi, il Milan non si può permettere una stagione anonima perchè altrimenti parte la contestazione.
> 
> Ecco dove cambia il tipo di pazienza nei giovani fra queste due società.



Appunto. Ma se andiamo alla sorgente di questo target, troviamo i tifosi. Tu puoi dire ai tifosi del milan, buona parte almeno, ragazzi quest'anno si punta a salvarci e se viene qualcosa di meglio, ottimo. Ti fanno dei casini incredibili, si abbonano molti meno, perdi in immagine e marketing ecc. insomma mandi a trote quello che è il calcio di oggi (noi al milan poi piu che mai): un calcio d'immagine, di marketing, di pubblicità, di apparenza. Con costi sempre maggiori e meno sostenibili. Ecco perchè quello che chiedo io è un cambiamento nella mentalità DEI TIFOSI in primis e quindi, di riflesso, della società. Ma finchè si preferira jovetic a un giovane della primavera allora mi sa che c'è poco da fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che è anche fisiologico perdere per strada i giocatori,non puoi tenerli tutti e indovinarne le qualità,ti devi interrogare se perdi quelli che si vede chiaramente che sono dei fenomeni
> 
> Mi mangio le mani per i fenomeni,purtroppo mi sa che mi toccherà rimpiangere _Balutellu_ (anche se la sua testa bacata può ancora sorprendere),Destro,a meno di eventi eccezionali,non penso diventerà un fenomeno,al limite un buonissimo giocatore;anche perché questo discorso sembra valere solo per l'Inter,nessuno ha mai sfrantumato i maroni al Milan per Toldo (che mi sembra abbia fatto una discreta carriera e fosse pure più forte di Rossi,Lehmann,Abbiati) o alla Lazio per Di Vaio



Toldo ? Ma dai basta trollare.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2012)

Certo che la mentalità dei tifosi abituati da 25 anni a vincere non può accettare di diventare un giardino di allevamento ragazzini. Per me una grande squadra deve puntare ANCHE sui giovani, ma non solo sui giovani, altrimenti non sei più una grande squadra.

Manco i tifosi dell'Arsenal accettano di buon grado la politica del loro club, anche loro hanno voglia di vincere e quando vendono i campioni per riprendere a coltivare ragazzini la prendono male. 

PS: Dell'Udinese si sottolineano sempre i talenti che sbocciano, ma non si evidenziano mai tutti i giovani che falliscono, ce ne sono parecchi anche di loro eh. Quindi, infallibili non sono.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che la mentalità dei tifosi abituati da 25 anni a vincere non può accettare di diventare un giardino di allevamento ragazzini. Per me una grande squadra deve puntare ANCHE sui giovani, ma non solo sui giovani, altrimenti non sei più una grande squadra.
> 
> Manco i tifosi dell'Arsenal accettano di buon grado la politica del loro club, anche loro hanno voglia di vincere e quando vendono i campioni per riprendere a coltivare ragazzini la prendono male.
> 
> PS: Dell'Udinese si sottolineano sempre i talenti che sbocciano, ma non si evidenziano mai tutti i giovani che falliscono, ce ne sono parecchi anche di loro eh. Quindi, infallibili non sono.



Ripeto, sperando tu possa capirmi. Io ho fatto l'esempio dell'udinese per la MENTALITà, non per i talenti che con lo scoing fanno esplodere o fallire. Spero sia chiaro.

Detto questo, il milan esisteva da ben prima di berlusconi. Ben prima dei fenomeni e dei campioni comprati a suon di danaro. Ed esisterà sempre. Per cui se a te non va bene che il milan diventi un "allevamento ragazzini", termine sbagliatissimo, corrotto da una mentalità evidentemente retrograda visti i tempi che corrono, allora affari tuoi. Rimarrai assai deluso, però. Perchè di soldi ce ne son sempre meno e lasciami dire una cosa, l'essenza del calcio non sono i fenomeni che fanno gol spettacolari, ma i tifosi in primis e subito dopo l'orgoglio di tifare per qualcosa in cui CI SI RICONOSCE. E questo, con gli ibrahimovic, i cristiano ronaldo ecc. in giro per il mondo non è possibile. Cristiano ronaldo che peraltro ha mal di pancia, poverino, prende solo 30 milioni l'anno tra stipendio e sponsor: è da capire. Io fossi tifoso del real, dopo questa boutade, non andrei più allo stadio finchè ci gioca quel portoghese del caiser. Ma tornando al nostro discorso: non è detto che, crescendo giovani, non vinci. E io non dico, ora come ora, di sbattere in prima squadra 10 giovani del vivaio. Dico di attuare un processo a lungo termine che preveda l'utilizzo dei giovani del vivaio, di valorizzarli e farli giocare anche se non spaccano il mondo alla prima apparizione. Un processo soprattutto MENTALE che dovrebbero fare quelli come te e iceman. Perchè miei cari, il milan che vinceva le champions con kakà, sheva, seedorf ecc non verrà MAI PIU, e io un po godo di questo, almeno ci leviamo di torno certi tifosi glory hunter del cavolo. Il Milan siamo noi.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Ripeto, sperando tu possa capirmi. Io ho fatto l'esempio dell'udinese per la MENTALITà, non per i talenti che con lo scoing fanno esplodere o fallire. Spero sia chiaro.
> 
> Detto questo, il milan esisteva da ben prima di berlusconi. Ben prima dei fenomeni e dei campioni comprati a suon di danaro. Ed esisterà sempre. Per cui se a te non va bene che il milan diventi un "allevamento ragazzini", termine sbagliatissimo, corrotto da una mentalità evidentemente retrograda visti i tempi che corrono, allora affari tuoi. Rimarrai assai deluso, però. Perchè di soldi ce ne son sempre meno e lasciami dire una cosa, l'essenza del calcio non sono i fenomeni che fanno gol spettacolari, ma i tifosi in primis e subito dopo l'orgoglio di tifare per qualcosa in cui CI SI RICONOSCE. E questo, con gli ibrahimovic, i cristiano ronaldo ecc. in giro per il mondo non è possibile. Cristiano ronaldo che peraltro ha mal di pancia, poverino, prende solo 30 milioni l'anno tra stipendio e sponsor: è da capire. Io fossi tifoso del real, dopo questa boutade, non andrei più allo stadio finchè ci gioca quel portoghese del caiser. Ma tornando al nostro discorso: non è detto che, crescendo giovani, non vinci. E io non dico, ora come ora, di sbattere in prima squadra 10 giovani del vivaio. Dico di attuare un processo a lungo termine che preveda l'utilizzo dei giovani del vivaio, di valorizzarli e farli giocare anche se non spaccano il mondo alla prima apparizione. Un processo soprattutto MENTALE che dovrebbero fare quelli come te e iceman. Perchè miei cari, il milan che vinceva le champions con kakà, sheva, seedorf ecc non verrà MAI PIU, e io un po godo di questo, almeno ci leviamo di torno certi tifosi glory hunter del cavolo. Il Milan siamo noi.


Berlusconi o non Berlusconi il Milan è sempre stato una grande squadra, quantomeno a livello nazionale... Quello che tu auspichi non accadrà mai e *personalmente* ne sono felice


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Una grande squadra con grandi giocatori provenienti da un GRANDE VIVAIO, si.  Inutile farti gli esempi, li sai.

Bene, sono contento per la tua felicità.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (7 Settembre 2012)

Ve lo ricordate nella semifinale delle final eight primavera? Da monitorare.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Una grande squadra con grandi giocatori provenienti da un GRANDE VIVAIO, si.  Inutile farti gli esempi, li sai.
> 
> Bene, sono contento per la tua felicità.



Insomma, Altafini, Ghezzi, Sani, Maldini mica erano del vivaio


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

Abita o x meglio dire viveva a 5 km da casa mia e forse siamo parenti. Non ho indagato.
Alcuni amici che han giocato insieme da piccoli vedevano che era di un altro pianeta rispetto a loro. Se meritato il posto dove e
Ora.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Insomma, Altafini, Ghezzi, Sani, Maldini mica erano del vivaio



Dai, sai chi intendevo, orsù. Per caso i primi successi di berlusconi oltre che con i giocatori che ben conosciamo acquistati da lui, vennero anche per via di una squadra di base più che ottima costituita da gente cresciuta nel vivaio e portata in prima squadra ? vivaio costruito dall'ex presidente peraltro, non da berlusconi.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Dai, sai chi intendevo, orsù. Per caso i primi successi di berlusconi oltre che con i giocatori che ben conosciamo acquistati da lui, vennero anche per via di una squadra di base più che ottima costituita da gente cresciuta nel vivaio e portata in prima squadra ? vivaio costruito dall'ex presidente peraltro, non da berlusconi.



Se parli dell'era Berlusconi posso essere d'accordo, ma mi sembra una forzatura enorme dire che quel Milan vinceva solo coi ragazzi del vivaio


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Non ho mai detto che vinceva solo con quelli. Ma molti erano del vivaio. Neanche ora io voglio una squadra, come ho gia detto, formata da 11 primavera. Io però vorrei vedere i ragazzini buttati nella mischia più spesso ancora e ancora, anche se sbagliano. E vorrei che i tifosi sapessero accettare i loro sbagli e sostenerli per farli crescere al mila. Ovvio, non tutti. Ma qualche buon prospetto c'è. Ma è la mentalità sbagliata in tutto il paese italico, riguardo ai giovani. E infatti si vede dove siamo finiti, sia come italia calcistica che non.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ripeto, sperando tu possa capirmi. Io ho fatto l'esempio dell'udinese per la MENTALITà, non per i talenti che con lo scoing fanno esplodere o fallire. Spero sia chiaro.
> 
> Detto questo, il milan esisteva da ben prima di berlusconi. Ben prima dei fenomeni e dei campioni comprati a suon di danaro. Ed esisterà sempre. Per cui se a te non va bene che il milan diventi un "allevamento ragazzini", termine sbagliatissimo, corrotto da una mentalità evidentemente retrograda visti i tempi che corrono, allora affari tuoi. Rimarrai assai deluso, però. Perchè di soldi ce ne son sempre meno e lasciami dire una cosa, l'essenza del calcio non sono i fenomeni che fanno gol spettacolari, ma i tifosi in primis e subito dopo l'orgoglio di tifare per qualcosa in cui CI SI RICONOSCE. E questo, con gli ibrahimovic, i cristiano ronaldo ecc. in giro per il mondo non è possibile. Cristiano ronaldo che peraltro ha mal di pancia, poverino, prende solo 30 milioni l'anno tra stipendio e sponsor: è da capire. Io fossi tifoso del real, dopo questa boutade, non andrei più allo stadio finchè ci gioca quel portoghese del caiser. Ma tornando al nostro discorso: non è detto che, crescendo giovani, non vinci. E io non dico, ora come ora, di sbattere in prima squadra 10 giovani del vivaio. Dico di attuare un processo a lungo termine che preveda l'utilizzo dei giovani del vivaio, di valorizzarli e farli giocare anche se non spaccano il mondo alla prima apparizione. Un processo soprattutto MENTALE che dovrebbero fare quelli come te e iceman. Perchè miei cari, il milan che vinceva le champions con kakà, sheva, seedorf ecc non verrà MAI PIU, e io un po godo di questo, almeno ci leviamo di torno certi tifosi glory hunter del cavolo. Il Milan siamo noi.



Si dice sempre di far giocare i giovani, si ma anche i giovani per giocare devono essere forti. Se il vivaio del Milan da 15 anni non produce nessun giocatore valido da Milan che ci dobbiamo fare? Far giocare i ragazzi scarsi perchè almeno sono del vivaio? 

La mia mentalità non è affatto come l'hai intesa tu, anzi, sono uno dei pochi che con pazienza saprebbe aspettare. Certo per pensare di puntare sui giocatori del vivaio serve un tipo di lavoro dirigenziale e tecnico completamente differente da quello realizzato dalla società nell'ultimo decennio, che è stato un disinteresse TOTALE per il vivaio.

Donnarumma
Abate Astori Romagnoli De Sciglio
Verdi Donadel Merkel Di Gennaro 
Matri Paloschi

Questo è un ipotetico 11 titolare del vivaio rossonero... parliamoci chiaro... come si può anche pensare di presentare una squadra di calcio che competa per il titolo...


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è che a me non interessa competere per il titolo. A me basterebbe uno zeman in panchina e con quella squadra arriverai 10° ma dai spettacolo e avvicini la tifoseria. Tifoseria vera.

Sul capitolo scarsità bè, se leggessi bene ogni tanto i miei post capiresti che non intendo portare tutti quelli della primavera in 1° squadra ma solo i buoni prospetti. E ce ne sono alcuni, il lavoro che è stato fatto fin dai settori giovanili da qualche anno e darà i suoi frutti. Ma già ora io avrei preferito un talento della primavera a un bojan da valorizzare per il barcelona.

P.s. quel centrocampo da te scritto forse, potenzialmente, sarebbe meglio del nostro che tolti montolivo, de jong e nocerino, fa schifo. Anche boateng è una farsa, non conclude niente, non fa assist, nada de nada. Ma qui si sfocia in altre discussioni.

Il punto è: con questa tifoseria si può pensare di INTEGRARE alla prima squadra qualche elemento del vivaio, per dire 2-3 all'anno ? Risposta: No. A meno che siano già dei fenomeni. Perchè gente come iceman non aspetta, loro vogliono i Campioni, vogliono il milan che vince altrimenti si stufano (senza offesa per iceman). E allora rimaniamo cosi ma poi non lamentatevi se rinnovano a flamini o se vogliono prendere kakà (tu non sai quanta gente ho visto e letto strepitare per riaverlo...preferirei Zigoni a kakà, per dire.)


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Non si possono integrare quei giovani non per colpa della tifoseria, ma per colpa della loro pochezza. Perchè un De Sciglio, che non è un fenomeno ma si vede ha ottime capacità, la tifoseria lo accetta e lo vuole con entusiasmo. Ma se tu mi presenti Ganz Jr e non ho niente contro di lui, ci mancherebbe, ovvio come tifosi la prendiamo male...perchè è oggettivamente un mediocre, non è un giocatore da serie A figuriamoci quindi da Milan. 

Se i giovani sono meritevoli anche senza esser fenomeni... vedi De Sciglio, vedi Merkel, vedi Strasser i tifosi li vogliono eccome in rosa ed i campo.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si possono integrare quei giovani non per colpa della tifoseria, ma per colpa della loro pochezza. Perchè un De Sciglio, che non è un fenomeno ma si vede ha ottime capacità, la tifoseria lo accetta e lo vuole con entusiasmo. Ma se tu mi presenti Ganz Jr e non ho niente contro di lui, ci mancherebbe, ovvio come tifosi la prendiamo male...perchè è oggettivamente un mediocre, non è un giocatore da serie A figuriamoci quindi da Milan.
> 
> Se i giovani sono meritevoli anche senza esser fenomeni... vedi De Sciglio, vedi Merkel, vedi Strasser i tifosi li vogliono eccome in rosa ed i campo.



Forse non sai che non tutti a 18 anni sono già fatti e completi come giocatori. Forse non sai che magari hanno bisogno di fiducia, di giocare, di sbagliare e di imparare. Forse non sai queste cose, ecco. Ed è meglio che le impari secondo me. Un Ganz Jr sarebbe 10000 volte meglio di bojan, non a livello tecnico e tattico, ma a livello di scelta oculata. Poi ovvio che serve un Maestro del calcio in panchina, e ripeto zeman farebbe segnare al tanto vituperato Ganz una decina di gol in serie A. Cosa che con allegri non accadrà mai, è gia tanto se facciamo gol.


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2012)

ma dai...ben vengano gente come merkel,de sciglio,el sharaawy...ma come si può solamente pensare di far giocare in A titolari ganz,verdi,paloschi,oduamadi...questa è gente scarsa scarsa,non è che perchè è del vivaio allora deve giocare...se uno è scarso è scarso,vivaio o non vivaio..e ci puoi anche mettere mourinho in panchina,ma con quei 3-4 scarpari delle giovanili finisci in lega pro in 2 stagioni.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Oduamadi ok. Paloschi ganz e verdi andrebbero fatti giocare. Anche perchè non è che abbiamo messi, ronaldo e rooney al loro posto eh. Poi è una tua idea, per me con Zeman in panchina daremmo spettacolo.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Oduamadi ok. Paloschi ganz e verdi andrebbero fatti giocare. Anche perchè non è che abbiamo messi, ronaldo e rooney al loro posto eh. Poi è una tua idea, per me con Zeman in panchina daremmo spettacolo.



Ma cosa mi tocca sentire, cioè veramente tu viaggi con la fantasia. Vuoi la serie B per il Milan? Con la tua politica si realizzerebbe, tranquillamente anche. 

Lo scorso anno Zeman ha si fatto giocare giovani, ma erano giovani di QUALITA' quali Insigne, Verrati, Immobile. 

Paloschi? E' sempre rotto.
Ganz? Segna giusto in primavera, ha palesemente dimostrato di non esser pronto per il calcio che conta.
Verdi? Altro sempre rotto e senza fisico per la A. 
Matri? Si, il Milan ha tempo di aspettare Alessandro che esplode a 26 anni. Nel frattempo ci si accontenta di 2-3 gol a stagione.
Zigoni o Beretta? Fatica a trovare la via della rete il lega pro. 

Vuoi il Milan in serie B? La tua politica sarebbe perfetta.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Serie B ? Con i giovani ? Magari. Almeno ci leveremmo di torno certi tifosi.

Detto questo, con zeman altro che serie B. E' una tua supposizione, che per me ha poco senso. Matri è esploso tardi forse proprio perchè prima nessuno gli ha dato fiducia come si deve, visto che l'abbiamo sbolognato giovanissimo a destra e a manca. Ganz ha dimostrato di non essere pronto ? E quando, negli spezzoni giocati nel trofeo berlusconi ? Anche boateng ha fatto schifo in alcune amichevoli, quindi anche lui non è pronto ? Ma per favore dai. Se devo replicarmi con frasi assurde allora tronchiamo qua il discorso.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Ma se tu sostieni veramente che Ganz è pronto, si proprio in quegli spezzoni di coppa campioni ed amichevoli varie che ho visto, allora si deve troncare per mancanza di obiettività, hai ragione. Perchè se proprio vuoi parlare di frasi assurde, in questo topic stai facendo tu la fiera nazionale delle frasi assurde.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se tu sostieni veramente che Ganz è pronto, si proprio in quegli spezzoni di coppa campioni ed amichevoli varie che ho visto, allora si deve troncare per mancanza di obiettività, hai ragione. Perchè se proprio vuoi parlare di frasi assurde, in questo topic stai facendo tu la fiera nazionale delle frasi assurde.



Ganz non è pronto, Ganz va reso pronto, va fatto giocare, gli va data fiducia, non tutti a 18 anni sono pronti anzi la maggior parte in italia esplode dopo visto che nessuno lancia i giovani. Tienti pure le tue convinzioni prive di logica e bona.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ganz non è pronto, Ganz va reso pronto, va fatto giocare, gli va data fiducia, non tutti a 18 anni sono pronti anzi la maggior parte in italia esplode dopo visto che nessuno lancia i giovani. Tienti pure le tue convinzioni prive di logica e bona.



Certo che per me finisce qua, perchè parlare con chi professa che gli altri hanno "convinzioni prive di logica" "frasi assurde" "che devo imparare da te" ad ogni post non mi va.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che per me finisce qua, perchè parlare con chi professa che gli altri hanno "convinzioni prive di logica" "frasi assurde" "che devo imparare da te" ad ogni post non mi va.



Idem, tu parli con la verità tascabile: ne faccio a meno. Adios


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] e [MENTION=49]Heisenberg[/MENTION] questo atteggiamento non è tollerato. Ora basta o si prendono provvedimenti. Si torna On Topic.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Forse non sai che non tutti a 18 anni sono già fatti e completi come giocatori. Forse non sai che magari hanno bisogno di fiducia, di giocare, di sbagliare e di imparare. Forse non sai queste cose, ecco. Ed è meglio che le impari secondo me. Un Ganz Jr sarebbe 10000 volte meglio di bojan, non a livello tecnico e tattico, ma a livello di scelta oculata. Poi ovvio che serve un Maestro del calcio in panchina, e ripeto zeman farebbe segnare al tanto vituperato Ganz una decina di gol in serie A. Cosa che con allegri non accadrà mai, è gia tanto se facciamo gol.


Teoricamente la tua tesi potrebbe passare,nel senso che è giusto da spazio ai giovani,sia per un questione logica che prettamente economica,per abbattere certi costi.Pero' deve essere gente valida e infatti i vari El-Sharaawy,De Sciglio,Merkel ahnno esordito e giocato con continuita'.Ma se altri non hanno i requisiti tecnici per giocare ad alti livelli(nel calcio come in altri settori della vita esiste la gente valida e quella meno valida.Non tutti sono in grado di esprimere un potenziale) o anche medi livelli(la scamorza di Ganz oltre ad altre oscenita' come Odu,Donnarumma)non credo sia tanto logico farli esordire.Questa è un tema che non riguardo solo il Milan ma tutte le squadre ed anche il tifoso del Portogruaro non accetterebbe di buon grado vedere brancolare giovani mozzarelle per il campo.Poi se tu sei giustamente convinto di portare avanti questo pensiero prettamente filosofico(è una mia impressione)fai pure,pero' non pretendere di poter praticamente disprezzare "liberamente" gran parte della tifoseria che non la pensa in modo concordante!


----------



## Heisenberg (12 Settembre 2012)

Invece lo faccio, detto cordialmente e senza nessuna sorta di offensivismo 

Tornando on topic, come ho gia detto prima, per me Longo vale meno di Paloschi. Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Segnato anche oggi, solo che arriva il secondo giallo quindi l’espulsione per aver festeggiato con i tifosi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF07B2in4mw


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Espulsione assurda


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2012)

Quanto è forte!


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Io conosco suo padre perchè è nella hall of fame di una squadra qui vicino casa mia... Comunque Longo è veramente molto bravo e sopratutto cresce a vista d'occhio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma che espulsione è scusate?


----------



## Francy (16 Settembre 2012)

Conteggio partite-reti?
Così per sapere.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Conteggio partite-reti?
> Così per sapere.



2 gol in 2 partite


----------



## Francy (16 Settembre 2012)

Grazie mille Danny.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2012)

Espulso per aver abbracciato i tifosi? Ridicolo... il calcio è gioia, passione, emozioni. Bravo Longo, grande partenza!


----------

